# FREAKING OUT OVER HAIRLOSS/TRANSGENDER/LAB RESULTS



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

Can someone please help me?

I am a 22 year old transgender woman and I have been experiencing diffuse hair loss, It is in the very early stages and I thought it was Male Pattern Baldness.

It has literally ruined my entire life, it is absolutely devistating to experience. I literally am suicidal every day because of it.

These are my test results:







My mom and uncle have thyroid issues and I wanted to hae them tested because of my hair loss and because I was asked to by another trans girl I talk to on another forum.

When I asked my doctor weeks ago if my test results were fine they told me they were and couldn't send the results in, When I went in today he also told me they were fine when I asked.

Now I posted these on the TG forum and I am being told my T3 levels are extremely low and I am not absolutely out of my mind freaking out!!

I have been so concerened about my hair loss for so long, its all I can think about all day and it makes me so depressed and anxious.

The thought that this is the problem and it could be causing more hair loss as I type this drives me totally insane.

Is my level low enough to cause hair loss???

Also what are the chances of having hair regrowth if I start treating it now?

I know I unloaded a whole bunch of info and I hope everyone accepts me being transgender here.

Thank you please help me!!


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

anyone?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board.

TSH - most on replacement feel best with a TSH around 1, yours is 2.16.

FT-4 mid range is 1.75, your level is 1.7 so you are a bit low.

FT-3 that I've had is "serum", Your FT-3 test was a bit different name of "tracer dialysis" . I honestly do not know if this matters.

https://www.labcorp.com/wps/portal/!ut/p/c1/04_SB8K8xLLM9MSSzPy8xBz9CP0os_hACzO_QCM_IwMLXyM3AyNjMycDU2dXQwN3M6B8JG55AwMCuv088nNT9SP1o8zjQ11Ngg09LY0N_N2DjQw8g439TfyM_MzMLAz0Q_QjPYGKIvEqKsiNKDfUDVQEAC5bWeA!/dl2/d1/L0lJWmltbUEhL3dQRUJGUUFndFFBaERhQUVBWEtHL1lJNXlsdyEhLzdfVUU0UzFJOTMwT0dTMjBJUzNPNE4yTjY2ODAvc2VhcmNoQnlLZXl3b3Jk/?criterion=Free+T-3&x=0&y=0#7_UE4S1I930OGS20IS3O4N2N6680

Your FT-3 is definitely low, Your total 3 is also low. I have had both run at the same time and they do seem to track together. Total 4 is useless, unless you are a male and if you are on hormones I feel it's a completely useless test.

Mid more toward 3/4 range is goal and since you are 1/2 range on your FT-4 and low range on FT-3 the addition of a levothyroxine replacement medication is worth a try.

Thyroid hormone movement can cause hairloss, as can stress.

I hope this helps - will your doctor give you some replacement?


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you for the reply, my doctor didn't even say I had a problem!!!

Do you really think I should be taking that medication?

I am totally open to it and want to especially if that is what is causing my hair loss!


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

By the way I am on hormones since October 2013 and I have had my testicles removed so I produce almost no Testosterone,

I am on 2 MG elestrin gel daily

200 MG Micronized Progesterone daily

0.5 MG avodart daily

I am about to start 100 MG Spirolactone daily

Will any medications I would take for my thyroid interfere with these meds?

Thanks so much ahead of time, I feel so lost and scared


----------



## VDR928 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am new to the boards here but not new to hypothyroidism (40 years worth)! Hypothyroidism CAN and DOES cause hair loss but if you are new to the thyroid issue... it is very hard for a lot of Drs. to realize that we need thyroid medication unless out "TSH" hits 5 or so... They just don't get it! The more you read the more you will understand that issue (internet is full of great information these days). I think you could benefit from a low dose Naturthyroid but I hope your Dr is one of the enlightened ones! My hair fell out and my nails got brittle and split which was VERY odd for me... (always had strong, healthy nails). I recently upped my medication and both have reversed. The DR feels my TSH is too low but as you can see by the info on this board and others the TSH is not much help since it is not really even a thyroid hormone but rather a pituitary hormone to stimulate the thyroid.

So sorry you are feeling suicidal. Please know you have friends here to help in any way we can!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

illuminaughtyxo said:


> Thank you for the reply, my doctor didn't even say I had a problem!!!
> 
> Do you really think I should be taking that medication?
> 
> I am totally open to it and want to especially if that is what is causing my hair loss!


Most doctors feel if you are in range then everything ifs fine.

You could ask for a low dose to see if it makes a difference, like 25 mcg.

Could the hormones you are taking cause hairloss?

You really need to figure out a way to relax, I have to imagine the stress level you are at is causing hairloss.


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

VDR928 said:


> I am new to the boards here but not new to hypothyroidism (40 years worth)! Hypothyroidism CAN and DOES cause hair loss but if you are new to the thyroid issue... it is very hard for a lot of Drs. to realize that we need thyroid medication unless out "TSH" hits 5 or so... They just don't get it! The more you read the more you will understand that issue (internet is full of great information these days). I think you could benefit from a low dose Naturthyroid but I hope your Dr is one of the enlightened ones! My hair fell out and my nails got brittle and split which was VERY odd for me... (always had strong, healthy nails). I recently upped my medication and both have reversed. The DR feels my TSH is too low but as you can see by the info on this board and others the TSH is not much help since it is not really even a thyroid hormone but rather a pituitary hormone to stimulate the thyroid.
> 
> So sorry you are feeling suicidal. Please know you have friends here to help in any way we can!


Thank you so much you have made me feel so much better! So with your hair did you have any visible thinning that reversed or were you just shedding? Like was there more scalp showing?

If so how long did it take to reverse the hair loss?

Thank you for being a friend to me in my time of need <3

I know I am so hurt and angry that my doctor just basically ignored my low FT3 level when I had been complaining of hair loss and it runs in my family.... He is an endocronologist too!


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Most doctors feel if you are in range then everything ifs fine.
> 
> You could ask for a low dose to see if it makes a difference, like 25 mcg.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the advice I know I do it's just really hard, I am going through so much 

I am almost positive the meds I am taking wouldn't cause hair loss, Avodart is meant to halt male pattern hair loss by inhibiting DHT, Estrodial wouldn't cause loss it should benefit my hair, Micronized Progesterone MAY cause hair loss but I had the issues before I started taking it at all. It is micronized and bioidentical so it isnt the same as synthetic progestin that does usually cause loss.

Also do you know if any thyroid meds would interfer with my HRT?


----------



## VDR928 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just upped my medication this month... the hair loss stopped right away and it does feel thicker. Most people say when you get the medication right the hair DOES return. Mine got thin right in the front but I had SO much hair to start with that probably only me (and my hairdresser... who DID notice) noticed!My nails are not splitting any longer, and although I have trouble getting going in the morning... I feel fine once I get up and get started. 

I agree with the person above who says to relax!  Hard, I know. I saw a TV show on Alopecia (with total hair loss) and it was females... they had gotten over it and some bought long pretty wigs, others just went bald (completely)! They were still gorgeous! It made me feel so bad that I was so worried about losing a lot of mine. At least I had SOME left! They were so positive that it made me feel better immediately! It was "The Doctors". Maybe there is a video somewhere?

Endocrinologists are famous for not getting it! Unfortunately.  I do not know what we did before the internet!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Good morning and welcome! Well.................bless your heart. You have been on a hormonal roller coaster ride and yes, your FREE T3 is definitely in the basement. This can be as a result of other hormonal adjustments in your body!

So, before anything at all is done re this, I personally suggest an ultra-sound just to be sure that there is nothing untoward going on with the actual thyroid gland it's self. And would like to tell you also that estrogen can be very goitrogenic meaning that it does a number on the thyroid most usually making the person hypo.

So, when you do get placed on thyroxine replacement, your dose may have to be higher because of the HRT. And given the situation, I personally think that you should push for dessicated porcine thyroid (Armour is popular here in the U.S., or THYROID by Erfa in Canada and there are others) which contains both T3 and T4 and you must make sure the doc starts you on a low dose of that. We all can help with that when the time comes.

Keep us in the loop and let us know how we may be of service!

And the good news is that you are really in a very healthy state. Your numbers w/the exception of thyroid are excellent.

And we are here for you as much as possible. Hopefully you have talked to your counselor about your recent feelings re your hair? You are going through a huge transition here on many fronts so I do hope I can comfort myself by knowing that you indeed do have professional counsel?

Sending hugs,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I meant to say to check your ferritin also. Low ferritin and/or thyroid or both could cause hair loss.

Low Ferritin and low Vitamin D are very common in those of us who have thyroid issues.


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

VDR928 said:


> I just upped my medication this month... the hair loss stopped right away and it does feel thicker. Most people say when you get the medication right the hair DOES return. Mine got thin right in the front but I had SO much hair to start with that probably only me (and my hairdresser... who DID notice) noticed!My nails are not splitting any longer, and although I have trouble getting going in the morning... I feel fine once I get up and get started.
> 
> I agree with the person above who says to relax!  Hard, I know. I saw a TV show on Alopecia (with total hair loss) and it was females... they had gotten over it and some bought long pretty wigs, others just went bald (completely)! They were still gorgeous! It made me feel so bad that I was so worried about losing a lot of mine. At least I had SOME left! They were so positive that it made me feel better immediately! It was "The Doctors". Maybe there is a video somewhere?
> 
> Endocrinologists are famous for not getting it! Unfortunately.  I do not know what we did before the internet!!


Thank you I do need to relax it's just very stressful deal with hair loss. My hair has always been so important to me and has always been the most important aspect of me passing as a woman and losing it has really taken a toll on me.

The hair loss you are describing is exactly what I am seeing. It's a diffuse loss that's making my part appear larger in the middle, but the central middle hairline area is thin and see through.

I am hoping I can reverse it  or at the very least stop it cold.

By the way you are so gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## illuminaughtyxo (Jul 19, 2014)

Andros said:


> Good morning and welcome! Well.................bless your heart. You have been on a hormonal roller coaster ride and yes, your FREE T3 is definitely in the basement. This can be as a result of other hormonal adjustments in your body!
> 
> So, before anything at all is done re this, I personally suggest an ultra-sound just to be sure that there is nothing untoward going on with the actual thyroid gland it's self. And would like to tell you also that estrogen can be very goitrogenic meaning that it does a number on the thyroid most usually making the person hypo.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply but I am getting extremely confused.

Why would I take something that alters T4 when my T3 is the issue?

Also all of these meds are getting overwhelming. Can you help me understand the difference between the common medications?

Also I am going to call my endocrinologist on Monday. But I dont know what to tell him.

Right now my boyfriend is the one who brings me to all of my appointments and my endocrinologist is almost an hour away, I have to see him because he is the only one that treats transgender patients in Connecticut.

Plus honestly money is tight right now and I really dint want to have to pay another co pay to see him.

So what should I do? I have another blood test form he sent me with to test my levels before I see him again in October to make sure everything is ok.

Should I tell him I want to take soenthing for my thyroid over the phone because my levels are low and ask him if he can call in the meds and I can 're test my thyroid as well in three months?

Also I am reading some of these thyroid medications can cause hair loss, is that true?? I would only want to take something that would NOT cause hair loss


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your thyroid makes t4. It's more or less a "storage" molecule. When your body need energy, your liver converts the t3, which the "active" hormone. In order to have enough t3, you need to have enough t4. Your t4 (I don't know the difference between the two tests, but the result is basically the same) is at 50% of the range. You might want to aim for about 75% of the range. Then see where your free t3 number goes. If it's still low, you can add t3 to your medication (via the addition of Cytomel or by switching to a dessicated medication).

Changes with regard to hair is pretty common with thyroid disorders. I was very hypo for a long time and developed bald spots. Thyroid medications do increase hair shedding when you initially start the medications. I did not get bald spots (or, I guess I should say, I did not get more bald spots) when I started synthroid, but I was spooked by the amount of hair that was, for example, caught in the shower drain. That all sorted itself out and I'm now hairer than ever. But, it does take time...as is the case regarding all things thyroid.


----------

